# Error al simular Arduino en Proteus 8



## amistoso (Oct 15, 2014)

hola mundo   tengo el siguiente problema:

Cuando quiero simular un programa de Arduino en Proteus8, todo va bien en la simulación pero al finalizarla me sale
* "Fatal error- Internal exception:access violation in module'UNKNOWN' [689E1259]."* y se cierra el programa. Ya reinstale Arduino y el Proteus8 y continua el mismo problema, tengo instalados los programas en una maquina virtual con windows 7. 

En arduino pongo la tarjeta arduino uno o la Arduino mega
 en proteus8 pongo su correspondiente para simular, si me simula el programa, pero al finalizar la simulación me sale siempre el error.

¿Alguien me podría decir cual es mi problema o que estoy haciendo mal?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mira este hilo: Problema simulando PIC en proteus


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 16, 2014)

Hola. Si no necesitas la forma del arduino en Proteus también puedes simular el AVR respectivo que se utiliza en el UNO y el Mega ya que esos arduino son solo cuerpo... Proteus solo simular el AVR. revisa los ejemplos que tiene Proteus para Arduino...

Saludos.


----------

